# Official 2009 Lakers Draft/Offseason Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah yeah yeah...we won the championship, I know! Shut up already!! Guess what motherF-ers?! 

I want another one!!










:champagne::champagne::champagne:

*How are we gonna do it?!!*

All ideas, rumors and news goes here!:rules:

:glowllama: _*<---- WTF is this thing?! 6 points to whomever knows!!*_


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Just a question for the Laker fans. Not sure if it has been brought up, but has there been any news of Kobe undergoing surgery on his hand?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

pG_prIDe said:


> Just a question for the Laker fans. Not sure if it has been brought up, but has there been any news of Kobe undergoing surgery on his hand?


He said he wasnt going to do it at all the last time he was asked...Said it didnt bother him anymore. After dislocating it once earlier this year and once in game 5 I wonder if he will change his tune


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Only 136 days until next season!!!!! :bananallama:


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> He said he wasnt going to do it at all the last time he was asked...Said it didnt bother him anymore. After dislocating it once earlier this year and once in game 5 I wonder if he will change his tune


I see. I figured since he has the offseason off, this would be a good time to get it done after holding out on it for a while.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what should i do during the off season 

i wanna hang out with basel


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SIGN ODOM AND ARIZA!!! that is all...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

DANNY said:


> what should i do during the off season
> 
> i wanna hang out with basel


Basel at the beach


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great success!

Sign Odom & Ariza. That's #1 priority right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The #1 priority is finding you a bathing suit that isn't a mankinni.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Do the Lakers have a 1st rounder this year? I think it's only a #2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gotta get a back up shooting guard and gotta consider trading Sasha. Gotta get Kobe some rest and lower his minutes. Of course LO and Ariza gotta get re-signed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> Do the Lakers have a 1st rounder this year? I think it's only a #2.


Yeah we do. 

#29, #42 (From Charlotte, Kareem Rush) and #59.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Keep:*
Kobe Bryant
Pau Gasol
Andrew Bynum
Lamar Odom
Trevor Ariza
Derek Fisher
Luke Walton
Jordan Farmar
Shannon Brown
Josh Powell

*Bye-Bye!:*
Sasha Vujacic 
Adam Morrison
Sun Yue
D.J. Mbenga

*Draft Picks:*
#29
#42
#59

Ideally, we find some miracle trade where we lose Sasha and/or Adam's contracts (likely along with some draft picks) in exchange for a money-saving deals that nets us a shooter. I'd also like to see us add a more experienced backup big for the minimum, and let Mbenga go. Even one of the Collins twins would be an upgrade.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Trade Sasha, Morrison and draft pick for Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Haha, jesus that would be great.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's an idea that I read on Lakersground that makes a lot of sense...

*Jordan Farmar
Sasha Vujacic
Adam Morrison
Rights to the 29th pick

FOR

Jamal Crawford*

Once Crawford exercises his option, the Warriors will desperately try to deal him, as they have told him that he doesn't fit into their plans. Even though Crawford is scheduled to make $9.3m and $10.6m over the next two years, LA actually saves money next year and has more immediate cash to spend on Ariza, Odom and Brown. Combined, Sasha, Farmar and Morrison make $12.19 next year. In the 2010-2011 season, Crawford will make $10.6m, but Fisher's contract will have expired and Crawford would in all likelihood be the team's new starting PG. Once his contract is up, he'd obviously get a substantial decrease in pay.

For the Warriors, they get a backup PG in Farmar and another shooter in Sasha. If there's any team that still sees decent value in Vujacic, it's the Warriors. They take a lot of threes, and Sasha would be one of their best wing defenders. Morrison is an expiring deal that they can either hang onto or deal. They also gain another youngster with that 29th pick.

Crawford would be an explosive scorer off the bench, he has played the triangle before, and he is desperately in need of a change of scenery. He'd likely get 25-30mpg on our team, and would have a great set of mentors to learn from, in Kobe and Fisher.

PG: Derek Fisher...Jamal Crawford
SG: Kobe Bryant...Shannon Brown...Sun Yue
SF: Trevor Ariza...Luke Walton
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom...Josh Powell
C: Andrew Bynum...D.J. Mbenga

+ 42nd overall selection
+ 59th overall selection? (Probably not)


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

that trade would clean up a lot of mess


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DANNY said:


> that trade would clean up a lot of mess


That's what I'm sayin'!

Plus, even though Crawford has his issues at times, I'd feel one hell of a lot better giving $20m to him over two years, rather than $17m to Farmar, Sasha and Morrison.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

here we go again...

http://my.journaltimes.com/post/woelfel-world-of-sports/draft_winds_change_for_bucks.html


> * At least one well-informed NBA informant insists that Lakers coach Phil Jackson will hang up the clipboard this summer and his successor could be Duke's Mike Krzyzewski -- especially if his highly-influential agent (Kobe Bryant) puts the heat on Lakers management.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I love that trade Damian and would do it in a heartbeat.Crawford takes alot of pressure off of Kobe and can play with Kobe in the Triangle system and start to develop the right work habits and mindset playing with Kobe.He plays bad defense because he's never been asked to dig deep but our system could force him to follow the pack and capitulate to our style of play. Most importantly he could spell Kobe and allow him to get real rest through a long season. 

I'm done waiting on Farmar to take Fishers job he loses confidence too easy and has never played well alongside Kobe. He just doesn't fit in the Triangle offense. 

And Sasha just hasn't ever leveled off as a player and provided that consistent spark off the bench. He's had a nightmare of a season after getting paid. Time to dump him now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

TM said:


> here we go again...
> 
> http://my.journaltimes.com/post/woelfel-world-of-sports/draft_winds_change_for_bucks.html


Baseless unless Phil's health keeps him away. He mentioned in the parade that he is coming back for another year, thanks to Jeannie Buss.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cap said:


> ^ Haha, jesus that would be great.


Dude, I know..that would make SPMJ's head explode.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lynx said:


> Baseless unless Phil's health keeps him away. He mentioned in the parade that he is coming back for another year, thanks to Jeannie Buss.


I think Phil will be around for a few years. He seems to get bored without coaching, and there's only so much time he can spend up at Flathead Lake.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> I think Phil will be around for a few years. He seems to get bored without coaching, and there's only so much time he can spend up at Flathead Lake.


jeannie buss? bang bang?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's an idea that I read on Lakersground that makes a lot of sense...
> 
> *Jordan Farmar*
> *Sasha Vujacic*
> ...


I like that trade. I don't know if I'm big on him running the point for extended periods of time though. I think if he's out there with Kobe you give Kobe the ball in the post. Crawford isn't a great shooter inside the three, but he's pretty good outside the arc, and has the potential to catch fire at any moment. And to play on a team that has a strong leader he won't be as reckless IMO. he's also pretty athletic and a good free throw shooter. But is that the best deal the warriors could make? I'm not sure.

And personally i'd like to see Kobe do what Garnett did. I'd like to see him opt out and take less. He'll make less on his NBA contract per year, but he can re-up for 6 years. But only if they really want to resign Odom and Ariza. He made 45 million the past couple months, and could potentially make the same despite lowering his contract.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to rain on the parade, but there is no way that deal ever happens. Why would a team take on more money and not get better players than they give up. That trade is ridiculous, even for the warriors.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I do agree that we should trade some picks with one of our worse contracts to try and free up some space for Ariza and Odom.

If we keep the pick, Im hoping that Calathes or Collison falls to us.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

DANNY said:


> jeannie buss? bang bang?


viagra viagra


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

hmm would drafting Daye, and then trading him in a package make sense? Many people see a lot of potential in him, but it doesn't seem like he will be getting picked until late first or 2nd.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but there is no way that deal ever happens. Why would a team take on more money and not get better players than they give up. That trade is ridiculous, even for the warriors.


The whole point is that they do save money overall, and they want to get rid of Crawford ASAP. They also get another draft pick.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Lynx said:


> Trade Sasha, Morrison and draft pick for Kirk Hinrich.


I've been saying we need to pursue Hinrich for a while now (not on the boards I don't think, but to my friends)


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Morrison, Sasha, Farmar. I'd love to see two of those 3 go, Morrison and Sasha preferably. Don't really care what we get in return, but a semi decent SG with enough skill to replace Kobe for 12 minutes without worrying about 15 point switches would be a blessing.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> Morrison, Sasha, Farmar. I'd love to see two of those 3 go, Morrison and Sasha preferably. Don't really care what we get in return, but a semi decent SG with enough skill to replace Kobe for 12 minutes without worrying about 15 point switches would be a blessing.


Thabo Sefolosha?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sefolosha is a great idea.

If we could trade Morrison, Farmar and our 29th pick for him, I'd definitely do it. That would shed about $4M in salaries and get us another very strong wing defender.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yup, Sefolosha would be much better than Luke Walton.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sefolosha, who?

*searches google*


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Here is what I am thinking:

Sign Ariza 5 years $28.75 million
5.25 million (year 1)
5.50
5.75
6.00
6.25 (player option)

Sign Odom 4 years $31.5 million
7.35 
7.70
8.05
8.40 (team option)

Re-sign Brown. Bring back Powell and maybe Mbenga, although we could live without either one. I wouldn't mind bringing in somebody to challenge Sun Yue for a spot, most likely through the draft.

I haven't heard much about our plans for the draft other than that Mitch has said we will look at trading the pick or leaving the players overseas. 

I think there are some questions about our point guard situation that will need to be answered. Are we going to split the backup minutes between Farmar and Brown like we did in the playoffs? I'm not sure that would be good for either one of them. They need playing time to develop but I think it needs to come in more than 5 minute stints. Are they going to be happy about that? Is either one capable of being a future starter?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's another trade I'd do...

Sasha Vujacic and Adam Morrison

FOR

Jerry Stackhouse and Shawne Williams

We get $9+M in expirings and save some money this year and the Mavs get a (capable?) backup in Sasha. This gives us about $16M in expirings (Fisher, Farmar, Stackhouse, Williams, Yue) and likely allows us to keep both our 29th and 42nd draft picks on the roster. If Ellington is there at 29, I do this trade in a second and have Farmar, Brown and Ellington take care of all the backup guard duties.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Getting Sefolosha would be awesome.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I would love Hinrich too, but I think his asking price is too high unless the Bulls are down on him.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Sefolosha would be amazing. the other player that comes to mind that would fit in perfectly is Aaron Afflalo. Can't see us getting either of them though.

We really can't even think about bringing anybody in until we lock up Ariza and Odom, and to a lesser extent, Shannon. We'll see what their market value is next week.

and please, stop with the "Lets trade crap for a good starter or a young player with potential". Nobody wants Luke, Sasha, or Morrison.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Y'all seems to be impressed with Sefolosha but unfortunately I haven't seen him play.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whats with the sefolosha love? playing too much nba2k8?

last time i checked he couldnt shoot


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Silk D said:


> Sefolosha would be amazing. the other player that comes to mind that would fit in perfectly is Aaron Afflalo. Can't see us getting either of them though.
> 
> We really can't even think about bringing anybody in until we lock up Ariza and Odom, and to a lesser extent, Shannon. We'll see what their market value is next week.
> 
> and please, stop with the "Lets trade crap for a good starter or a young player with potential". Nobody wants Luke, Sasha, or Morrison.


Yeah, only chance we have of unloading any of those guys is if we trade some draft picks and cash along with Morrison to a team like Memphis, Minnesota or OKC.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nightmute said:


> Thabo Sefolosha?


Don't know how he shoots, but he's a more than solid defender. Wouldn't mind having him on our team if we could get rid of some of the scrubs in return.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We just took Patrick Beverley, who will probably stay in the Ukraine for two more years, with the 42nd pick.

Patrick Mills was selected 55th just now by Portland...

Hoping we take another talented international player that we can stash overseas at 59...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And would you look at that...we trade Beverley to the Heat for more money and another future second rounder...

And we draft 6'10" training camp fodder. Whoopty doo.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are the lakers even going to be able to field a Summer league team. They will have to sign a bunch of scrubs to even complete a roster.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Apparently we got $1.5M and Miami's 2011 Second Rounder in that deal. Getting $4.5M to spend on Odom and Ariza makes tonight work out pretty well, actually. Plus, we got two more future picks.

2010 Draft:
Memphis Second Round Pick
LAL Second Round Pick

2011 Draft:
LAL First Round Pick
New York Second Round Pick
Miami Second Round Pick
LAL Second Round Pick


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After tonight, here's another deal that might be mutually beneficial for the Lakers and the other team involved.

*Lakers Trade:*
Jordan Farmar
Adam Morrison

*Kings Trade:*
Beno Udrih

The Lakers save about $1.1m in this deal, and the Kings are relieved of the last four years of Udrih's contract (who they no longer need after drafting Tyreke Evans and trading for Sergio Rodriguez). As we stand now, after this season, the Lakers will lose about $12M in salaries in Fisher, Morrison and Farmar. If this were to happen, they would ideally then look to add a replacement PG with the MLE. Trading for Udrih now would slightly cut our payroll this year, and mean we wouldn't have to worry about finding a new starter in the 2010 FA class.

Udrih will turn 27 on July 5, and there are four years left on his current contract, meaning it would expire just before his 31st birthday. Personally, I think a PG who can consistently get 11ppg and 4-5apg while shooting 45+% from the field and 80+% from the line is all we can and should ask for.

Like I said, this would give us $1.1m more to spend on our FAs, and the 2009-2010 Lakers would be...

PG: Beno Udrih...Derek Fisher...Shannon Brown
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Trevor Ariza...Luke Walton
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom...Josh Powell
C: Andrew Bynum...D.J. Mbenga

*In the following season, we return with...*
PG: Beno Udrih...Shannon Brown
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Trevor Ariza...Luke Walton
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom
C: Andrew Bynum
+ 2010 Memphis Second Rounder
+ 2010 LAL Second Rounder
+ Additional FAs?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> After tonight, here's another deal that might be mutually beneficial for the Lakers and the other team involved.
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Jordan Farmar
> ...


any long term contract we should avoid at all cost. especially those mediocre players getting MLE money.we already got two on our team, dont need a third one.

plus i rather have farmar over udrih. 
lets not forget that udrih has fallen out of favor with both coaches in SA and SAC. we really dont need a sulking PG whining about PT every minute. also udrih defense is spotty at best.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

So do we keep Elonu and get rid of Mbenga in order to save even more cash? I'm assuming they will also get rid of Sun Yue as his contract is not fully guaranteed.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Udrih is terrible. I hate him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont really hate him, I just dont want him on my team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It sounds as if the Magic don't think they'll be able to bring back Turkoglu - which means he'll probably be going to Detroit or Portland.

If those teams are going to be focusing intensely on him, then that increases our chances of bringing back Ariza and Odom.

I really think we'll be able to keep Trevor for $6m per year, Odom for $7m per year and Brown for $1.5m per year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers might go after Kidd?

We would have to re-sign Odom, Ariza and Brown, then trade Farmar to a team like OKC for a future second rounder.

If we could convince Kidd to come for $3m per year over two years, that'd be a dream.

PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Shannon Brown
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Trevor Ariza...Luke Walton...Adam Morrison
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom...Josh Powell
C: Andrew Bynum...D.J. Mbenga


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not sure about Kidd. Still a sour taste from the Payton-Malone attempt.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Jason Kidd goes to the Knicks, anyone think we have a shot at moving Farmar, Morrison and some of those second round picks we have acquired to New York in exchange for Chris Duhon? 

Duhon would become more expendable with Kidd starting, but they might be able to find a more attractive deal elsewhere. No matter what happens with Lamar, Trevor and Shannon, I still think we have to deal for a better PG.

Really, the only deal we are going to realistically offer is Farmar, Morrison and future picks. Rafer Alston, Earl Watson, Chris Duhon. Luke Ridnour, Mike James and Daniel Gibson would all make sense. My least favorite on that list would be Mike James (but I'd still take him), and my favorite would be Duhon.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would love Duhon on this team!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon would be the perfect fit for us. The guy knows his place and is a great defender at the PG spot.

Imagine...

C - Bynum
PF - Gasol
SF - Artest
SG - Kobe
PG - Duhon

Primary backup bigman - Odom
Primary backup guard - Brown


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's some pipe...

1) Trade Adam Morrison, Sun Yue and Memphis' 2010 Second Rounder to the Bucks for Luke Ridnour
2) Trade Jordan Farmar to the Heat for their 2010 Second Rounder (they have a trade exception)
3) Sign Lamar Odom for 3yrs/$25m
4) Sign Pops Mensah-Bonsu for the minimum

PG: Luke Ridnour...Derek Fisher...Shannon Brown
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Ron Artest...Luke Walton...Pops Mensah-Bonsu
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom...Josh Powell
C: Andrew Bynum...D.J. Mbenga

I dunno, I feel like the Bucks would take Sun and the Grizzlies second for Ridnour. They're going to re-sign Sessions, and I'm sure they'd rather have Jennings get his backup minutes. Sun gets a chance to earn some minutes competing with Jodie Meeks to backup Redd.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally dont get all the Ridnour love. I dont think hes any better than what we have for our system.

I DO get all the Duhon love. That guy fits perfectly in the triangle and would be a great addition if we can get him which I dont think is possible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Non-Lakers note: Linas Kleiza is signing with Olympiakos in Greece. I'm happy about this. We absolutely sucked at defending this dude on the perimeter.


----------

